# Disable DishCOMM



## Chitownster (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I don't want dish to track what I am doing on all my receivers.

I want ONLY one receiver to have internet but not the other two.

How do I disable dishcomm on my other two receivers?

Thanks, 

F


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Install powerstrips at each receivers. Check if the model of powerstrip is blocking traffic in reality.
Other way (if you own the boxes) - open a cover and disconnect one interface cable coming from PSU to main PCB.


----------



## Chitownster (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I'll add a power strip. This should be considered violation of privacy, there should be a way a costumer can opt out of this automatic dial up setting. 

Is there a lawyer in the house? Talk to me about this.

I don't like dish tracking my TV viewing habits..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You do realize that having multiple receivers and not connecting them is just begging for the Dish audit department to contact you and ask where your receivers are, right?

Why don't you want them tracking the viewing on those receivers but are ok with the one receiver being connected? Something sounds odd about that.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry but a power strip wont stop it.. A power strip is just what it says.. A surge protector can stop it thou.. But a lot of the newer surge protectors do work..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sorry, practically all power strips has [a MOP] surge protector
[perhaps you never open any of these]


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

I hook up dish comms all day.. I know the difference. Like I stated. power strips don't stop it.... And not all surge protectors do either..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In my world (at least recent years) I saw no power-strip without surge protector

I tell you more - when we needed to do pre-UL tests of power supplies, I did remove those MOP from existing power-strips


----------

